# SC HOG HUNT @ Night



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like S932 was Ratified and made into law without the Govenors signature.   If i read it right it was made a law 6/8/10 and Imagine it will hit our regs with the next print after 30 June.  
Its about time.
Looks like we will need permits to trap and transport and be required to tag. Side arm with barrel no longer than 9 inches, caliber not specified so I guess rimfire not a limit.


----------



## gin house (Jun 27, 2010)

so it is legal to hoghunt at night with dogs right now????


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 27, 2010)

gin house said:


> so it is legal to hoghunt at night with dogs right now????








   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEWS RELEASE #10–134 June 28, 2010 DNR News (803) 667-0696

General Assembly passes new law on transporting, hunting feral pigs 

The South Carolina General Assembly recently passed a new law that prohibits the removal or transport of feral pigs from the wild without a permit. The law also allows hunters to harvest these highly destructive and invasive animals at night with certain weapons restrictions. This is part of a continuing effort by the S.C. Department of Natural Resources (DNR) to reduce and curtail the expansion of the feral pig population. This effort was supported by many other agencies such as SC Department of Agriculture, SC Department of Health and Environmental Control, Clemson Livestock and Poultry Health, USDA Veterinary and Wildlife Services and the SC Farm Bureau.
According to the new law, hogs may be hunted at night with an artificial light that is carried on the hunter's person, attached to a helmet or hat, or part of a belt system worn by the hunter and with a sidearm that has iron sites, and barrel length not exceeding nine inches. The sidearm may not be equipped with a butt-stock, scope, laser site, or light emitting or light enhancing device. However, hogs may not be hunted at night from a vehicle, or with a centerfire rifle or shotgun, unless specifically permitted by the department. Hogs can be hunted at night using dogs as long as the firearms used comply with the restrictions above. There are no weapons restrictions for hunting hogs on private land during the day. SCDNR encourages those who have wild hogs on properties they own or hunt to lethally and legally remove every hog they have the opportunity to remove.
A person must now obtain an annual pig transport and release permit from DNR for $50 before transporting and/or releasing a pig from a free roaming population. All pigs must also be tagged as prescribed on the permit with tags provided by the Department. A permitted pig must be released on the same tract on which it was captured or into a permitted pig enclosure utilized for hunting purposes. Under no circumstances may a live pig removed from the wild be transported through or into another county or be released in a county other than the county in which it was captured.
A pig hunting enclosure owner must now obtain an annual pig enclosure permit from DNR for $50 in order to release wild caught hogs into the enclosure. Hogs must be obtained from someone with a pig transport permit and must be tagged and captured in the county where the enclosure is located. Enclosure operators cannot obtain wild caught hogs from another county. The enclosure will be inspected by DNR personnel before a permit is issued in order to ensure any captured pig released into the enclosure is not likely to escape back into the wild.
Feral pigs have been called by some an "ecological train wreck" and the destructive nature of this invasive species lends itself easily to such a description. All feral pigs share an unbridled appetite and can destroy hundreds of acres of farmland as well as native plants and wildlife habitat in just a few short nights. Free roaming pigs reproduce at a prodigious rate and are capable of producing two litters of up to a dozen piglets a year.
Feral hogs carry diseases such as brucellosis and pseudorabies. Pseudorabies is a viral disease of the central nervous system that can affect domestic hogs, cattle, horses, goats, sheep, dogs and cats, but is not related to the rabies virus and does not cause serious disease in humans. Brucellosis is caused by a bacterium and can infect livestock and humans. It is a significant threat to commercial swine and can cause a range of symptoms in humans that are similar to the flu. Wild pigs also have internal parasites including roundworms, liver flukes and, trichinosis. Trichinosis infections in humans are caused by consumption of undercooked, infected pork. 


All times are GMT -4. The time now is 11:05 PM.


Contact Us - Georgia Outdoor News - Archive - Top  


Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.4
Copyright ©2000 - 2010, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. 
Copyright 2004 Georgia Outdoor News, Inc.Ad Management by RedTyger


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 27, 2010)

YEp


----------



## houndsman (Jun 28, 2010)

Told yall be pationt it was coming ,just hope everyone has respect of other huners (COONHUNTERS)and the train wrecks at the tree stop.There is already talk of maybe having to change it if it presist to create problems with existing laws .


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 28, 2010)

houndsman said:


> Told yall be pationt it was coming ,just hope everyone has respect of other huners (COONHUNTERS)and the train wrecks at the tree stop.There is already talk of maybe having to change it if it presist to create problems with existing laws .



*and the train wrecks at the tree stop*
What do you mean by this?  not following you?  I dont see where it should cause anymore issues as long as its is being done legal..by that I mean no different then during daylight hours, have permisssion to be on the land your hunting and there shouldnt be any problems regardless what your hunting..

If they truely want the numbers decreased this was the move they were going to have to make, more will have to follow, loosen up restrictions on when we can hunt them in the WMAs. I understand , turkey hatches, and fawns but i dont think we do alot of damage to either one of those but I am sure someone has done a study on it.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 28, 2010)

hmm..one of us almost stepped on a turkey chick the other day... I thought it was way small for this time of year...i guess they have late drops like deer. The only time i really look for them is when i mow fields.   Maybe i need to start lookin


----------



## houndsman (Jun 28, 2010)

Several times on clemson property and down around lowndsville and anderson areas coonhunters have been back in the woods and had packs of dogs turned on them and had a disaster where the dogs are treed its real bad at clemson property .Some s.c. coonhunters are considering this new law a slap in the face .perdictions with some law makers is this is opening up a hole new set of problems ,alot more calls to d.n.r. in the middle of the night to settle arguing hunters on the side of the road .EVERYBODY has a right to hunt but not everybody shows the respect to fellow hunters.in ga. alot of the night hunting is done on fields that are planted and they are destroying them, sc esp. the upstate is mostly wooded areas to hunt. This year my self and a friend went to clemson prop. on old seneca road (you know the area)not a truck on the road from one end to the other turned out treed but before we got to the tree hearing something that didnt sound right rushed in and there were there was a mess two bulldawgs with cut gear on and they didn't like our dogs wasn't use to dogs on a tree i guess . we got our dogs and headed out ,got to the road and 4 trucks with boxes setting at the next little pulloff  . There was 2 of us and don't know how many of them they were so we left  and it wasn't even legal to hog dog at night yet . talked to dnr later about it and now i have phone num. that would have been handy that night


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 28, 2010)

sounds like some good catch dogs...doing what they are supposed to...go to the barking dog

hate that happened to you...glad your dogs were ok


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jun 28, 2010)

houndsman said:


> Several times on clemson property and down around lowndsville and anderson areas coonhunters have been back in the woods and had packs of dogs turned on them and had a disaster where the dogs are treed its real bad at clemson property .Some s.c. coonhunters are considering this new law a slap in the face .perdictions with some law makers is this is opening up a hole new set of problems ,alot more calls to d.n.r. in the middle of the night to settle arguing hunters on the side of the road .EVERYBODY has a right to hunt but not everybody shows the respect to fellow hunters.in ga. alot of the night hunting is done on fields that are planted and they are destroying them, sc esp. the upstate is mostly wooded areas to hunt. This year my self and a friend went to clemson prop. on old seneca road (you know the area)not a truck on the road from one end to the other turned out treed but before we got to the tree hearing something that didnt sound right rushed in and there were there was a mess two bulldawgs with cut gear on and they didn't like our dogs wasn't use to dogs on a tree i guess . we got our dogs and headed out ,got to the road and 4 trucks with boxes setting at the next little pulloff  . There was 2 of us and don't know how many of them they were so we left  and it wasn't even legal to hog dog at night yet . talked to dnr later about it and now i have phone num. that would have been handy that night



thats poor sportsmanship not hog hunters ive had it happen to me hog hunting,bear hunting , rabbit hunting ,and coon hunting alot from people hunting the same thing i was theyll all do it to you not just hog hunters its the person not the sport thats why i dont like public land but what can you do when thats mainly what youve got to hunt if i can ever get in the position where i can travel alot youll not see me on wmas but i wouldnt hold my breath


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 28, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> *and the train wrecks at the tree stop*
> What do you mean by this?  not following you?  I dont see where it should cause anymore issues as long as its is being done legal..by that I mean no different then during daylight hours, have permisssion to be on the land your hunting and there shouldnt be any problems regardless what your hunting..
> 
> If they truely want the numbers decreased this was the move they were going to have to make, more will have to follow, loosen up restrictions on when we can hunt them in the WMAs. I understand , turkey hatches, and fawns but i dont think we do alot of damage to either one of those but I am sure someone has done a study on it.



Hogs do a LOT of damage here! Between them,fireants,and coyotes,it's a wonder _any_ survive!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 28, 2010)

houndsman said:


> Several times on clemson property and down around lowndsville and anderson areas coonhunters have been back in the woods and had packs of dogs turned on them and had a disaster where the dogs are treed its real bad at clemson property .Some s.c. coonhunters are considering this new law a slap in the face .perdictions with some law makers is this is opening up a hole new set of problems ,alot more calls to d.n.r. in the middle of the night to settle arguing hunters on the side of the road .EVERYBODY has a right to hunt but not everybody shows the respect to fellow hunters.in ga. alot of the night hunting is done on fields that are planted and they are destroying them, sc esp. the upstate is mostly wooded areas to hunt. This year my self and a friend went to clemson prop. on old seneca road (you know the area)not a truck on the road from one end to the other turned out treed but before we got to the tree hearing something that didnt sound right rushed in and there were there was a mess two bulldawgs with cut gear on and they didn't like our dogs wasn't use to dogs on a tree i guess . we got our dogs and headed out ,got to the road and 4 trucks with boxes setting at the next little pulloff  . There was 2 of us and don't know how many of them they were so we left  and it wasn't even legal to hog dog at night yet . talked to dnr later about it and now i have phone num. that would have been handy that night




I dont see that really being a problem, again I dont see hog bhunters just dropping dogs to dogs treeing if they dont already have dogs in the woods, now if dogs happen to hear a  dog on a tree at night and go to it aint nothing we can do about that and like wise we wont hold it against your dogs if they jump in and help bay our hog, just help drag it out.....  Clemson is WMA and as I understand it from the lady I spoke with we can only night hunt for hogs on private land, again thats discrimination and a load of bull poop, I dont hear anyone complaining about the coons causing so much problems but the hogs are, so lets us hunt....if someone is poaching throw the book at them,  that just dont wash with me..She said she was not sure if it would make the new regs  when they come out, late in the year and that the application for trapping/transport an , those who have hog hunting enclosures will be out later. They have not been developed yet. Cost for each is 50.00 per permit and enclosures for release must be inspected by DNR, hogs can only be trapped and released in the enclosure in the same county. Not sure what this will do to some of the paid hunts Like Buck and Boar, which claims to have 800 killed in his enclosure this year, all werent raised in there and surely didnt come from same county.  Fines are substantial offenses.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 28, 2010)

A permitted pig must be released on the same tract on which it was captured or into a permitted pig enclosure utilized for hunting purposes. Under no circumstances may a live pig removed from the wild be transported through or into another county or be released in a county other than the county in which it was captured.

A pig hunting enclosure owner must now obtain an annual pig enclosure permit from DNR for $50 in order to release wild caught hogs into the enclosure. Hogs must be obtained from someone with a pig transport permit and must be tagged and captured in the county where the enclosure is located. Enclosure operators cannot obtain wild caught hogs from another county. The enclosure will be inspected by DNR personnel before a permit is issued in order to ensure any captured pig released into the enclosure is not likely to escape back into the wild.


looks like if the high fence is not in the county the pigs were caught it would be illegal to transport them there from outside the county...if i am reading this right

what really stinks is it looks like if i had a pig pen at my place to keep my pigs in..domestic or wild..that DNR gets to charge me $50 to have it


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 28, 2010)

thats the question i have, do they have to come inspect what we have to be able to transport to our pens or would that even qualify as an enclosure, bet it wont.  Tags ? what type, ear and would they have to stay in even after released in pen?   I just don't understand why we are restricted to night hunting on private land and not our WMAs that we can run dogs on in the daytime???????


----------



## JDavis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just don't understand why we are restricted to night hunting on private land and not our WMAs that we can run dogs on in the daytime???????[/QUOTE]

Don't know why we can't hunt WMA at night might have something to do with the DNR buget cuts and not having enought officers to enforce the law. i Know there are three WMA open right now in the lowcountry just for hunting hogs...they say there are too many down there


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds like a reason to go to the beach..


----------



## JDavis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup, Marsh, WEE TEE, and Woodburry WMA's, don't know what counties those are in tho


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 28, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> thats the question i have, do they have to come inspect what we have to be able to transport to our pens or would that even qualify as an enclosure, bet it wont.  Tags ? what type, ear and would they have to stay in even after released in pen?   I just don't understand why we are restricted to night hunting on private land and not our WMAs that we can run dogs on in the daytime???????



can't run dogs on wma here...you can go and get it if it goes in...but NO WEAPONS just tell that big boar..hey buddy hold up a minute...I'll get them dogs off ya


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 28, 2010)

this time of year gator infested ones...dont like gators..we tried to hunt delta one year and our last..like my dogs too much


----------



## houndsman (Jun 28, 2010)

I'M OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Countrymike can sell you some protection for them B/T dogs HM...bet you wont have any issues with our dogs though ..


----------



## vonnick52 (Jun 29, 2010)

Had a buddy lose a couple dogs to gators down here near Tampa a few months ago.  A good puppy trainer and one of her pups from last year.  Rough night.


----------



## wildlifecory (Jun 29, 2010)

houndsman said:


> Several times on clemson property and down around lowndsville and anderson areas coonhunters have been back in the woods and had packs of dogs turned on them and had a disaster where the dogs are treed its real bad at clemson property .Some s.c. coonhunters are considering this new law a slap in the face .perdictions with some law makers is this is opening up a hole new set of problems ,alot more calls to d.n.r. in the middle of the night to settle arguing hunters on the side of the road .EVERYBODY has a right to hunt but not everybody shows the respect to fellow hunters.in ga. alot of the night hunting is done on fields that are planted and they are destroying them, sc esp. the upstate is mostly wooded areas to hunt. This year my self and a friend went to clemson prop. on old seneca road (you know the area)not a truck on the road from one end to the other turned out treed but before we got to the tree hearing something that didnt sound right rushed in and there were there was a mess two bulldawgs with cut gear on and they didn't like our dogs wasn't use to dogs on a tree i guess . we got our dogs and headed out ,got to the road and 4 trucks with boxes setting at the next little pulloff  . There was 2 of us and don't know how many of them they were so we left  and it wasn't even legal to hog dog at night yet . talked to dnr later about it and now i have phone num. that would have been handy that night



you always seem to want to bad mouth the hog hunters.  I don't get it.  The people hunting hogs on clemson's north forest were breaking the law, and should be handled accordingly, but all of us ain't out there breaking the law.  If you are gonna represent a dog hunting assoc.  you better start representing all of us or find a new hobby.  I have said it several times and I will tell you again, we all have to stick together and leave all this crybaby crap of yours at the house.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jun 29, 2010)

H





wildlifecory said:


> you always seem to want to bad mouth the hog hunters.  I don't get it.  The people hunting hogs on clemson's north forest were breaking the law, and should be handled accordingly, but all of us ain't out there breaking the law.  If you are gonna represent a dog hunting assoc.  you better start representing all of us or find a new hobby.  I have said it several times and I will tell you again, we all have to stick together and leave all this crybaby crap of yours at the house.



If its not coon hunting at night Houdsman always has something to cry about.... I bet he would really cry if they done away with dog hunting all together.... If we all can't come to a solution they more than likely gonna try to do away with it all together


----------



## gin house (Jun 29, 2010)

at least im not a lawbreaker anymore, kind of takes the fun out of it.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 29, 2010)

making you honest


----------



## gin house (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## pig snatcher (Jun 30, 2010)

JDavis10 said:


> Yup, Marsh, WEE TEE, and Woodburry WMA's, don't know what counties those are in tho



These arent open for dog hunting are they?  Weetee and woodburry are usually only open for a week or so during the spring for dogs. Darn DNR site seems to be down now.


----------



## houndsman (Jun 30, 2010)

curdog


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 1, 2010)

where did the rolly eyes go?


----------



## bigan (Jul 1, 2010)

dont post on here very often but i have a question i would like to ask. (directly to dnr if i could) if your not going to allow hog hunting at night on wmas then why would you allow coon or any other type of hunting at night. the only arguement ive ever heard is that they are nocturnal and are bed up during the day, but that is the case with most of the popular animals hunted in the state. so if no hog hunting at night i say no hunting at all at night. good for the goose good for the gander. obviously by the fact that they will not allow night hunting on wmas for hogs they really are not as concerned with population (control or destruction) as they say. im sure this will upset coon hunters but i assure you its not meant to just trying to make a point, how would you feel if the tables were turned. i personally dont belive anyones right to hunt is more important than any one else's. obviously that is not the case with everyone though. just food for thought.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 1, 2010)

amen


----------



## houndsman (Jul 1, 2010)

Curdog figuered i would quit fueling the fire if you know what i mean .I was just telling you an incedent that happened to me this year and you see where that went . but what you and began are talking about probly has something to do with native and none native game !There was so much added to this bill  over its period in the senate and house .I know the orig. idea was to fixed so you could kill some pigs.The biggest reason the law is what it is is private land owners was the ones pushing this bill not s.c hoghunters.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 1, 2010)

I really don't. Understand the native reference whitetail are native I belive. Also the most hunted and regulated but you can't hunt one at night. So what makes a coon being native the anwser to why you can hunt one at night but not a hog. We don't Complain about you getting to coon hunt at night until you fired the first shot. If they changed the laws to benifit coon hunters I would be happy for you even though I don't coon hunt, just wish it was that way all around.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 1, 2010)

I hear you HM.  DNR and the state cant have it both ways though..If hogs are the nusiances and doing the damage statewide the are reporting then DNR and the state cant have it both ways. Give me one valid reason for not allowing night hog hunting on WMA's at night?     Think about the term "Discrimination". Would it apply if this was any other type of case?   YOu know like I do most of the Hog problems in the upstate is on the WMAs and if we are going to make a dent in them we need to be allowed in there at night either during deer season or out of one or the other. Either would and should work for all of us. Just got to have dogs out before  midnight or so to prevent ruining somones deer hunt the next morning.  The limited amount of time we are allowed in there now x the reproduction rate of the hogs x difficulty of locating and stopping hogs in the mountains= lossing battle    but i enjoy the fight don't get me wrong.


----------



## Hog (Jul 1, 2010)

I feel like if every thing was left the way it is as of right now & they were to make another ruling.Stating that wma's would be open to hog hunting at night during any non other small game kill season's then I feel like everybody could agree & be happy.


----------



## wildlifecory (Jul 1, 2010)

Hog said:


> I feel like if every thing was left the way it is as of right now & they were to make another ruling.Stating that wma's would be open to hog hunting at night during any non other small game kill season's then I feel like everybody could agree & be happy.




I would like to agree with you, but you can't make everyone happy.  Take houndsman for example.  The only way he is truly gonna be happy is if it is only coonhunting and eventually he will only be happy if it is just coon season for him and no one else.

In all honesty this bill failed miserably to meet its original objective, which was to reduce feral hog populations.  The bill does not allow for weapons of mass destruction (thermal, night vision, or even scope equipped rifles)that are completely neccessary for population reduction efforts.  I am a dogman first and foremost, but as a wildlife biologist I understand that it is necessary to use multiple tactics to have quick major impacts on feral hog populations


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 1, 2010)

I would agree is just a bandaid at most on a broken bone and coming from a hog hunter would always like a little more but I will be upfront and honest, I don't want them eradicated, not that there is any threat of that happening in the first place. That would be like cutting off my head to get rid of a headache


----------



## Hog (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote: Take houndsman for example. The only way he is truly gonna be happy is if it is only coonhunting and eventually he will only be happy if it is just coon season for him and no one else.

I agree this time should be for him & no one else!


....Now read again what I said

Quote:wma's would be open to hog hunting at night during any non other small game kill season's

Why do you think coon hunters would not be happy with this?  I feel like it would be fair & it would honor both side's.Think about it their would be no interference from one party to another in the woods.

I dont no all the details about this new ruling but I feel like this would be the only fair & balanced way to handle it.Hog hunters would still get to hunt during the day some of the colder months & coon hunters would still have a little peace at night for themselves.All monthes where their wasnt a coon kill season(only running season in)-Both hog hunters & coon hunters could have at it together!  Like I said I dont no all the details about the new ruling just discussing what I felt would be fair for dog hunters on both side's.It may or may not be wrote up this way now???  I dont no!


----------



## houndsman (Jul 1, 2010)

WILDLIFECOREY you have me wrong I DO NOT WANT IT FOR MY SELF !!!! coonhunting is not permitted year round on gma property only on private land the same as hog hunting now !I hog hunted myself for a while with dogs with several people on here hogs are not a native critter and we all know how the population has grown if we will atmit it or not .I've bearhunted several years and seen the mess year after year and thats 1week a year dogs running everywhere 1 dog barks and 10 party's dump out dogs just don't want to dill with it 3 months out  of the year i like hog's idea maybe you will to .Besides most of the type dog's that people use hog hunting are very aggressive ,not tolerated in coonhunted not with me anyway .hog's idea would be something for yall to come together and try to get something done about it .arguing it with me want !


----------



## wildlifecory (Jul 1, 2010)

houndsman

I do see the validity of what hog said.  

I coonhunt 3-5 nights a week and hog hunt as much as possible.  I coon hunt way more than I hog hunt, but enjoy both.  The simple fact is, if you have to hunt public land you have to share it with everyone.  Deer hunters hate me for that very reason.  Squirrel season coincides with deer season on wma's here and you best believe I don't feed em all year to wait for the deer hunters to get out of the woods.  I do my best to make sure no one is hunting in the area that I turn loose in, and try to be as respectful as possible of their rights to hunt and wish they would do the same for me.  In the end I will gladly stand up for their right to deer hunt and I hope they will do the same for me and my squirrel, coon, and hog dogs.

The comment about aggressive hog dogs is absurd.  If a dog is growly it goes to the compost pile around here.  Don't matter if its a coondog or hog dog it dies.  I have put a many of em in the pile and most of the time its a hound that I tried on coons.  I can't seem to get a decent walker dog anymore that isn't growly.  I haven't culled a cur for aggression in over 5 years.  I have never culled a bulldog because of dog/human aggression.  Actually the last bd that I culled was because it wasn't aggressive enough.  Having said all that please don't accuse hog dogs of being dog aggressive.  I don't know of anyone who hunts a pack of dog aggressive hog dogs.  Would pretty much eliminate the concept of a "pack". 

In the end, hog hunting will be the survivor in SC.  There is too much damage to low country properties for legislators to ignore.  Deer hunters currently control legislation due to their economic impact, but in 5 to 10 years the hogs destructive nature and love of valuable low country property will place them at the top of the list. JMHO


----------



## houndsman (Jul 1, 2010)

I've allready had to knock some ones catch dogs off my hounds in the middle of the night and seen allkinds of crazy stuff with dogswhen i was trying the hoghunting thang .If yours are not then i  was not speeking about yours personally and my hats off to you for that but all the ones i know has at least one you better keep your eye's one and they know it.  Maybe another allternative would be what i have done for my small game hunting ,bite the bullet and pay dues to several deer clubs they have the property for deer season and i have it the rest of the time .


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 1, 2010)

I would agree keep it like we have it now allow us to hunt day and night on WMA during small game season and private land all year long.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 1, 2010)

Corey he's refering to my RCD Rebel I guess, but havent had issues with him in a long time and i dont hunt him with any new dogs that may have issues but he has a job and he does it...if strange dogs or people get around me he may be protective at the box or the hose but anyone can pick him up in the woods just dont forget and lean up against my box..We live and learn and grow as hunters right?


----------



## houndsman (Jul 1, 2010)

Wasn't pointing fingure's at any one person or pack of dog's . but if you were on one end of a stretch of land hunting with rebel or elco if he is still around and i was on the other end hunting and treed one night not saying it would but the potential for it to happen is there . As you said we live and learn .But as i said wasn't trying to point you or any one else out .You have alot of nice dogs and i hold you up there with alot of respectfull hunters .And let me say 4th of july is around the corner and don't know if any body on here knows your MILITARY background but let me be the first to thank you for your service to our great country on our holiday weekend !!!!!!!!!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks , HM, Not so sure it would be a problem at a tree, but those two only go out with my pack any more. Rebel with any of my dogs will stop hogs all day long and no problem with Johnf's pack. Elco has gotten like me in his old age, don't like to take any crap off of the younger males, if they heed his warning all is well, so I only hunt him with my females. But I hear you. Crap happens. I have been in the mountains and have had a pack of 10 or more dogs come in on me and had to seperate them from my dogs but that happens in public ground when we all start competing for places to hunt. I can't get mad about it just have to drive on and keep hunting. I am not going to let it stop me, spend way too much time and effort taking care of the dogs all year to give up. We all have to share the land we pay taxes to use. And thanks again, but there are guys out there that deserve a salute more than I for their service and sacrifice to our country. There are many that are and still will be deployed abroad and some that gave all so that we can still enjoy our freedom to actually discuss this topic at all.


----------



## houndsman (Jul 1, 2010)

Amen


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jul 1, 2010)

we have had to have feral hog tranport licence and licenced feral hog holding facilities here for several years now you have to renew them every year if you get pulled over and have live hogs and dont have a transport permit it can be$500 per hog it has happened to people i know , that could get expensive


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 1, 2010)

I hear you and hope we get the deal figured out soon, they dont have the applications ready for us yet for the trapping and transport or enclosure so were kinda in limbo


----------



## wildlifecory (Jul 2, 2010)

houndsman said:


> I've allready had to knock some ones catch dogs off my hounds in the middle of the night and seen allkinds of crazy stuff with dogswhen i was trying the hoghunting thang .If yours are not then i  was not speeking about yours personally and my hats off to you for that but all the ones i know has at least one you better keep your eye's one and they know it.  Maybe another allternative would be what i have done for my small game hunting ,bite the bullet and pay dues to several deer clubs they have the property for deer season and i have it the rest of the time .



If you had to get them off your dogs you have seen something I haven't.  You must be a better man than me, cause if their cds had caught one of my coondogs, I would of went ahead and ended their dog aggression problem for them.  I will admit that there are some idiots out there who don't know what a dog is, and do not know what to allow or not to allow in their dogs.

 I too have had to pay to play.  I still hunt wma's but lease property in 5 different counties to hog and small game hunt.  It sucks but thats just the way it goes these days.


----------

